
Tech companies may have a public-image issue in political battleground states - OliverJones
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/29/15470916/tech-companies-facebook-uber-airbnb-voters-government-oversight-politics
======
OliverJones
So, it somehow takes Republican pollsters to tell us that Airbnb, Uber, and
Facebook are behaving like extractive rentiers?

